# Betta Breeders Question.



## MarkMI (Aug 1, 2005)

I have seen a few betta breeders online. THey sell mating pairs. Personally I am not interested in a mating pair, though I would really like to have a male of some of the really nice ones that I see. Are there any breeders that sell only males or females? If not. Is female care, pretty much the same as male care?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Few sell pairs, but rather trios (thats the smart way to buy if you are breeding them). Most will sell singles. here are a few sites...........

http://www.bcbetta.com/stock.html
http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/catview.asp?catid=41
http://www.bettacave.com/


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

*Bettas in Michigan*

hey sup im chris i have sum bettas if u want ne i just recently spawned them and took the male out 2day :hbd:


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

let me no if u want ne males or females i have adults


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

i live in Sterling Heights also :king:


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

There are quite a few people on here from Michigan I have noticed. That is really weird.


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

well i just spawned a pair a purple butterfly VT and blue female CT/VT geno
so c me in 10 weeks lol :king:


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

Well if mine doesnt make it I will probably buy one from a breeder on here. you would be one of the most convenient as you are in MI also. Mine have come from pet stores and they are so sick all the time. I am currently working on curing fin rot. How much do you charge for your bettas.


----------



## MarkMI (Aug 1, 2005)

Crowntail is what I would really like to get next. Keep me informed please. I would love to see whats your going to have.

My next aquarium will most likely be a 10 gallon. I also saw a 10 gallon divider which might be neat to have. <shrug>

Grats on the fry either way.


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

Im in sterling Heights so if u r 2 u can stop by and c my setup im 16 just so u no wen the babies start maturing and showing colors ill talk 2 u ill email u about them or u email me at [email protected] the price depends on how much i like the fish how it looks i have sum 4 sale on aquabid.com vieltails auction almost over have 2 repost :king:


----------

